# Yet another iwl3945 thread... [iwl3945 + wpa_supplicant]

## streamkid

OK, I've read everything on the forums that came up on "iwl3945", plus a lot of googling. Result = 0.

```
Linux wing 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #24 SMP Fri Jun 5 13:46:00 EEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7100 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLCORE=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG=y

```

This is my current config. Have also tried with IWL_3945 built-in, with both RFKILLs disabled, with no LEDS, but no difference.

Also tried loading with disable_hw_scan=1.

```
net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.32.2.9

net-wireless/wireless-tools-29

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9 
```

Right now with iwl3945-ucode:1, which is the correct for my kernel. But I have also tried with iwl3945-ucode:0 (out of curiosity).

modprobe:

```
iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

wmaster0 (iwl3945): not using net_device_ops yet

phy5: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

wlan0 (iwl3945): not using net_device_ops yet
```

```
wing ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_wlan0="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

```
wing ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=0

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

eapol_version=1

network={

   ssid="streamkid"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   wep_key1="..."

   priority=1

}

```

```
wing ~ # cat /etc/gentoo-release 

Gentoo Base System release 2.0.1
```

When doing /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start, either I get that my ssid was found but no key was set, or that hardware scanning is not supported.

Either way, net.wlan0 failed to start.

```
wing init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

net.wlan0         |* Bringing up interface wlan0

net.wlan0         |*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

net.wlan0         |*   Scanning for access points

net.wlan0         |*     Found "streamkid" at 00:1A:70:32:AF:26, managed, encrypted

net.wlan0         |Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

net.wlan0         |    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

net.wlan0         |*   wlan0 does not support setting keys

net.wlan0         |*   or the parameter "mac_key_streamkid" or "key_streamkid" is incorrect

net.wlan0         |*   Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

net.wlan0         |*   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

net.wlan0         |* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start
```

```
wing / # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

net.wlan0         |* Bringing up interface wlan0

net.wlan0         |*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

net.wlan0         |*   Scanning for access points

net.wlan0         |*      does not support scanning

net.wlan0         |*   You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

net.wlan0         |*      preferred_aps="SSID1 SSID2"

net.wlan0         |*      and set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

net.wlan0         |*      or set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

net.wlan0         |*   or hardcode the  SSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

net.wlan0         |*      ssid_wlan0="any"

net.wlan0         |*   or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

net.wlan0         |*      adhoc_ssid_wlan0="WLAN"

net.wlan0         |*   or hardcode the SSID against the interface (not recommended)

net.wlan0         |*      ssid_wlan0="SSID"

net.wlan0         |*   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

net.wlan0         |* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start
```

The best I've gotten till now was to associate with my AP (wep-secured)with wireless-tools, at...... 1mbps!!!, w/out IP connectivity.

Any ideas welcome, cause I'm about to go back to ipw3945 (this is a fresh install, no ipw3945 left-ups.)

```
wing / # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"streamkid"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:1A:70:32:AF:26   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:0D27-6152-45CD-B1EB-83CF-5AFC-5C   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=67/100  Signal level:-66 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

EDIT: Forgot to say that usually the card is dead and I have to wake it manually through /sys/class/...

----------

## ewaller

I think you are fighting the same problem as am I.  It is chronicled at the post :https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-768398-highlight-.html

After you try to start your network interface, check to see if wpa_supplicant is running (ps -ef | grep wpa_supplicant).  If it is not, try starting it by hand as by:

```
sudo wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

Then try starting your interface.  If it works, it looks like your in company with rsa4046 and me.

----------

## aidanjt

See: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-769688.html

Long story short, you need to build all your wireless kernel modules as M instead of Y.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

i configured a laptop 2 month ago with he same device. it goes about two weeks to set it up. i think me device gets working without the rfkill stuff in the kernel. you schould check your wpa-supplicant.conf and sync it with this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-743654-highlight-.html check out if group and or pairwise with both options just with one or with no options schould be set. also ist config wlan0= dhcp the option that he get the adressstuff from essid connected to, but how can he connected.  :Wink: 

please dont you iwconfig for your device

----------

## streamkid

@ewaller: wpa_supplicant isn't running, and I can't start it manually either.

@AidanJT: I have everything as a module right now, but it still doesn't work.

Anyway, it must be clearly a configuration issue, because wicd gets it up and running.

I'll see what/how wicd gets it up and I'll post soon  :Smile: 

@g.e.n.t.u.x.: I have also tried w/out RFKILL support, but no luck. I'll check that wpa_supplicant.conf.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, for the record, can you post this :

```

# lsmod

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

did you put all rfkill support or just specificaly for the driver?

have also a look at keymanagment option. try only wpa or with wpa-tkip in the group and/or pairwise permutation. and you can also comment it out to look if this conf works.

----------

## streamkid

```
wing alex # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945               172436  0 

mac80211              143984  1 iwl3945

```

Fresh environment, after boot:

```
wing init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

net.wlan0         |* Caching service dependencies...                      [ ok ]

net.wlan0         |* Bringing up interface wlan0

net.wlan0         |*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

net.wlan0         |*   Scanning for access points

net.wlan0         |*     Found "streamkid" at 00:1A:70:32:AF:26, managed, encrypted

net.wlan0         |*   WEP key is not set for "streamkid"

net.wlan0         |*   Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

net.wlan0         |*   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

net.wlan0         |* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

wing init.d # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

wing init.d # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια συσκευή (No such device)

wing init.d # rmmod iwl3945; modprobe iwl3945;

wing init.d # ifconfig wlan0 up

wing init.d # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1A:70:32:AF:26

                    ESSID:"streamkid"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=61/100  Signal level:-71 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000973747265616D6B6964

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400030100

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020104

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000119d3f3185

                    Extra: Last beacon: 91ms ago
```

```
wing init.d # wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0

wing init.d # pgrep wpa

10277

wing init.d # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"streamkid"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:1A:70:32:AF:26   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key: :-)  Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=57/100  Signal level:-74 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

wing init.d # dhcpcd wlan0

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: offered 192.168.0.101 from 192.168.0.1

wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.0.101 from 192.168.0.1

wlan0: checking 192.168.0.101 is available on attached networks

wlan0: leased 192.168.0.101 for 259200 seconds

wing init.d # ping -c3 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=13.6 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=1.01 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=1.12 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.018/5.261/13.639/5.924 ms
```

Still, long way to go. I used the wpa_supplicant.conf wicd generated. But, wicd associates at 54Mb/s. Not that crappy 1Mb/s.

```
wing alex # /etc/init.d/wicd start

wing alex # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"streamkid"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:1A:70:32:AF:26   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key: :-)   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=62/100  Signal level:-70 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Also, what are these IE: Unknown: ??

I'll keep you posted.   :Cool: 

----------

## aidanjt

 *streamkid wrote:*   

> @AidanJT: I have everything as a module right now, but it still doesn't work.
> 
> Anyway, it must be clearly a configuration issue, because wicd gets it up and running.
> 
> I'll see what/how wicd gets it up and I'll post soon 

 

mac80211 and rfkill are marked 'y' instead of 'm', according to your first post.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

is proto really wpa? is it hex or text and try it w/out ""

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

me experiences are waln is hacking. my iwl3495 configuration is an other like that what i reed here in forum.

also i ask me why dhcp can be nessessary for wlan0. every one can use your ap?

next question is how is your ap configured. can u access with an other device do u setup mac filter?

----------

## ewaller

Streamkid:

I am concerned that you cannot start wpa_supplicant.  Any chance of your posting any messages from when you try to start it manually?

AidanJT:

Interesting about the requirement that they be compiled as modules.  I just tried that with a 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 kernel, and I still cannot get the init script to start wpa_supplicant without adding a preup() hack.

ewaller

----------

## streamkid

@AidanJT: Yeh, on my 1st post they were built-in. After some more tries, I ended up with mac80211=m.

@g.e.n.t.u.x.: Why do I need dhcp? Eh... - About how the ap is configured, yes there is mac filtering. And the proto is not wpa, it's wep.

@ewaller: If you check my last post, I've written that I managed to start wpa_supplicant manually, though I get only 1Mb/s. And that has to be sorted out...

----------

